# Bigfoot carcass has been found?



## Mirry (Aug 15, 2008)

http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/08/14/bigfoot.body/index.html

Well, maybe. I'm skeptical myself, but I guess we'll have to wait and see if these guys can produce any actual proof that they've found a Bigfoot carcass. :3


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Aug 15, 2008)

So, is Bigfoot under the Gorilla costume?


----------



## Mirry (Aug 15, 2008)

Presumably. ;) That's the first thing I thought when I saw that photo too.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 15, 2008)

0.0

Looks like a gorilla, but you never know. Unless, of course, you do, in which case it's just a gorilla.


----------



## Minish (Aug 15, 2008)

...that's the worst attempt at it I've ever seen. D:
It doesn't even look right.


----------

